# my nissan 1.8L "evolution"



## rare (Sep 30, 2004)

you can see the rest of t he pictures here 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/827735/




















































and i have the sr20det in my garage ::waiting for parts:: gunna build it up to new before i put it in .. wo0t!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

wow, nice car. looking good, but your link dosen't work.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2004)

to loud for my taste.....but i know that you put alot of work into it....now i'll take the sr in your garage


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

post pics of that motor


----------

